# Lost source for Bannetons...?



## kenneths (Jul 1, 2004)

Howdy,

About a year ago, I had, then lost, a listing of French willow and linen bannetons that was far more extensive than any I had ever seen before. This outfit had couronne bannetons in about 10 sizes! The listing I had showed perhaps 100 different sizes and shapes.

Beyond that, I can remember nothing about it.

Might you know of such a source?

Very sincere thanks for any help,
Kenneth


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I know that you can purchase bannetons at a retail store, even online, called SUR LA TABLE.


----------



## kenneths (Jul 1, 2004)

Howdy,

I thank you for your suggestion, but...

The source that I am looking for had every conceivable shape and size. Sur La Table has no more than one or two.

All the best,
Kenneth


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Perhaps doing a search at GOOGLE would provide the missing link to your long lost source.


----------



## kenneths (Jul 1, 2004)

Hello again,

I have searched for hours, Google and otherwise, but, thus far, no luck...

Thanks again for your suggestions,
Kenneth


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Try doing a search at this forum. A couple of years ago someone posted a link to a place that sells bannetons. And upon viewing that website I saw several types that were displayed.


----------



## kenneths (Jul 1, 2004)

Hello again,

I ran the search both for "banneton" and "bannetons" but came up with only two messages one of which was mine. The other was from a fellow who asked what bannetons were.

Might I be doing something wrong with the seatch tool? Do you come up with the post that you mentioned to me?

Sincere thanks,
Kenneth


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Try brotform.


----------



## kenneths (Jul 1, 2004)

Howdy,

I searched all open forums for "brotform" and found only one post. It was yours.

Are you finding more than that one message?

Sincere thanks,
Kenneth


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I meant google brotform on the web.

Try www.sfbi.com

fantes.com/brotforms.htm


----------



## kenneths (Jul 1, 2004)

Howdy,

I will certainly give it a try, but brotforms are not what I am looking for. As in your link suggestion, brotforms are from the German tradition. They are typically made of wood. I am looking for a supplier of a very wide variety of shapes and sizes of the French willow and linen bannetons.

Thanks,
Kenneth


----------



## greymare (Jun 27, 2004)

Have you checked this site http://www.breadsetcetera.com/baskets.html


----------



## greymare (Jun 27, 2004)

gee I should have also suggested http://www.villagekitchen.com/mfg/ma.../banneton.html hope this helps


----------



## kenneths (Jul 1, 2004)

Howdy,

I sincerely appreciate your suggestions, and have reviewed them with care, but...

I am looking for a particular source (that I lost.) They were French, and sold traditional willow and linen bannetons in an extraordinary variety of sizes. For example, for baguettes alone, they had perhaps 30 different lengths and widths.

I had a multi-page catalog of their products perhaps two years ago, but then misplaced it. I also remember that they had couronne bannetons in sizes ranging from about 20cm diameter up to perhaps 90cm.

Might you be able to help me find that source...?

Thanks again,
Kenneth


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I suggest you send a Private Message to KyleW. He may know a source. Also, post this in the Baking forum- that's where a lot of bread bakers hang out!


----------

